# VW Autosleeper Trophy



## Royatpb (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a problem with hook-up charging and have checked all fuses/connections/battery/ies etc. 
Charge from alternator OK but on hook up charge light does not illuminate.
Pretty well left with Zig charger problem. Indeed manual refers to trip switch possibly needing attention. However I have searched high and low but cannot trace the Zig unit. Some models = under fridge but not in this case.
Any sugestions would be most welcome!
Regards
Roy


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

I suggest you phone Autosleepers, they are usually very helpful,
Regards,
Chris V.


----------



## Royatpb (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Chris,
yes I have sent them an e mail this evening.
Regards
Roy


----------

